# Delrin Bushings .... question?



## Willee (Sep 5, 2010)

What advantage is there to using bushings made of Delrin instead of steel?

Delrin is soft and would easily sand away.

I would think that instead of softer you would want harder to resist wear down from sanding.
Carbide bushings would last forever but the are very expensive.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Willee said:


> What advantage is there to using bushings made of Delrin instead of steel?
> 
> Delrin is soft and would easily sand away.
> 
> ...



No bushing dust from Delrin also finishes don't stick very well to Delrin so blank is easier to get off. I personally sand between centers with no bushings. I then apply my finish that way. Then I wet sand and polish with the eliminator from John on my other lathe.


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 5, 2010)

I use steel bushings for turning and initial sanding, delrin for finishing


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 8, 2010)

Besides finishing bushings & spacers (I finish 4-5 blanks at a time on a mandrel with slices of delrin separating the parts); I have made myself a small fixture for glueing / clamping segmented blanks together.

It's basically a cylinder of delrin with a 7mm shaft in the middle. Then there's another cylinder with a 7mm hole through the center.

I cut off my segments on the lathe (already center drilled), and glue them together on the fixture. This way I can spin the parts until they line up correctly, before clamping the two halves of the fixture together.


----------

